# QEMU USB tablet under FreeBSD



## LubosD (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello,

I run FreeBSD under QEMU, but can't seem to make the QEMU tablet device work (which has to be used instead of ordinary mouse for VNC support).

The device appears as /dev/uhid0, but that doesn't work if used as a mouse device in xorg.conf. It works out-of-box on Windows.


```
# usbhidctl -f /dev/uhid0 -a
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Button:Button_1=0
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Button:Button_2=0
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Button:Button_3=0
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Generic_Desktop:X=31178
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Generic_Desktop:Y=2233
Generic_Desktop:Pointer.Generic_Desktop:Wheel=0
```

Any ideas?


----------



## Ogham (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not certain this is appropriate in this case, but have you already enabled hald and/or dbus in /etc/rc.conf?


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Or alternatively disabled them in /etc/rc.conf and disabled AutoAddDevices in the ServerLayout section of xorg.conf?


```
Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```

It may also be worth taking a look at /usr/sbin/moused and its configuration options.

Good luck!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2012)

Ogham said:
			
		

> I'm not certain this is appropriate in this case, but have you already enabled hald and/or dbus in /etc/rc.conf?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Not quite.  Turning off AutoAddDevices tells xorg-server to not use hald for input device detection.  hald can still be running, and some desktops may require it.  dbus is not involved with that, and can be useful on its own.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2012)

LubosD said:
			
		

> I run FreeBSD under QEMU,



Why QEMU and not VirtualBox, which has a built-in VNC server?


----------

